# Custom tank thread



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

With more and more people going with air ride setups I thought I'd start this thread for us to share some custom tank designs. I'll start...


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

I know its been done before but this one is all paint....e-level install coming soon.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

All from the master of air in Texas. Drew Dorbritz. If you dream it, he can build it. :thumbup: 

www.dorbritzdesigns.com 










Painted tank. Airbrushed gun smoke and bullet holes. The text and girl are vinyl. 










Painted tank. 










Painted tanks. 









Such a sweet creation for a mk6 tdi. 









mk2 trunk. 









dual hardline painted tanks setup. 









For an R32 









Star Wars Imperial JSW trunk 









Color matched blue lagoon 









sick sick sick surfstyle tank The tank was painted with 1shot paint and a cheesecloth to gain the look of a vintage suitcase. Some water transfer decals were then reproduced and applied to the tank to give a more genuine look. 









5 gallon aluminum tank that was painted to look patina 









Ugh. Coach style paint scheme with buckles. Looks so awesome. 









Colormatched for an eos. 









Pink Bubblegum on Blue Suede


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't forget Simon Doss' military inspired trunk setup... 

 
Wuste 2011 by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

12 year Jameson cannister:


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice idea for a thread... 

My opinion is that "thematic" tanks look best when they match the color or overall theme of the car. 

For example, the military theme tank, while very cool, IMO looks out of place in that silver VW; if the body was olive drab as well, it'd be spot on (especially since the trunk is seems to be based on a WW2 bomber bomb bay).


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

John Reid said:


> Nice idea for a thread...
> 
> My opinion is that "thematic" tanks look best when they match the color or overall theme of the car.
> 
> For example, the military theme tank, while very cool, IMO looks out of place in that silver VW; if the body was olive drab as well, it'd be spot on (especially since the trunk is seems to be based on a WW2 bomber bomb bay).


 Thanks. I hear what you're saying about themes matching the car I feel the setups that have the most impact are the ones that catch you off-guard and make you say to yourself, or even out loud, "holy ****! Was not expecting that at all." That's the beauty of the military theme, at least to me. 

Also, what can I say about Dorbritz that hasn't been said a million times before other than the man is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

And for good measure...


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

aVWGTIguy said:


> And for good measure...


 That's awesome


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> That's awesome


 👍


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

good thing the tanks have a headrest :laugh:
very unique.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ agreed; not crazy about the airbrush work, but the overall setup is very well put together.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

John Reid said:


> ^^ agreed; not crazy about the airbrush work, but the overall setup is very well put together.


 once you see it in person, you'll probably change your mind. :beer:


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sure that the brush quality is good, but I just don't like the artistic direction; but as long as the owner of the car loves it, then it's gold. :beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are a few tanks being built for H2O.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The vans tank is :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TDTracy (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump, need some more inspiration I am about to do my first setup.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's an update on some of the tanks we did for H2O and First Class Fitment


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

installed finally!


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

VEE W said:


> installed finally!


That looks awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

color matched tank and suede floor.


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Steel CNC cut / powder coated shroud


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

I was hoping for custom fabbed tanks 

Sent from my go go gadget phone


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

cyclegrip said:


> I was hoping for custom fabbed tanks


 Same. Nice stuff in here anyway.


----------

